# Confused



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

My galaxy tab 7 is sprint originally,but than flashed Verizon ROM so now its showing verizon as my carrier .my question is ,is it on Verizon network or sprint ? How do I tell which one .I never did anything fancy just flashed CDMA Verizon Rom.any answers would be great,thanx

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

Your tablet is still Sprint. You would need to flash a new modem.bin file to make it compatible with Verizon, as I understand. Just to be clear, modem.bin is not part of any ROM package, it's a separate file.


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. YES is is a separate file and avaible in the net. Used Odin and like magic km on Verizon. DAMN I LOVE TECHNOLOGY

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------

